# reverse dns lookup problem



## SandMan (14. März 2009)

Hi,

ich habe festgestellt das mails von mir unter anderem an z.B. AOL nicht angenommen werden, als Fehler wird immer ein reverse dns lookup problem angegeben, folgendes steht in der mail quere: http://postmaster.info.aol.com/errors/421dnsnr.html


----------



## Till (14. März 2009)

Du musst für die IP Adresse Deines Servers einen reverse DNS Record anlegen, der Deinem Servernamen (Hostnamen) entspicht. Die DNS Records für die IP's werden im Allgemeinen von dem Provider verwaltet, von dem Du die iP für Deinen Server zugewiesen bekommen hast. Du musst also Deinen Provider kontaktieren und ihn bitten den record für Dich zu hinterlegen.


----------



## Benny (14. März 2009)

*Zwischenfrage:* Also der Hostname z.B. _server1.domain.xx_ muss exakt dem Reverse DNS Record entsprechen? Nur damit ich alles korrekt verstehe und kein Missverständnis entsteht ... Bis jetzt habe ich dies sowieso immer gemacht, habe aber nicht gewusst das man das wirklich muss...

Wäre dies ein gültiger Hostname h8624739.dedi.stratoserver.net  Irgendwie funktioniert dieser bei mir nicht...

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## Till (14. März 2009)

> *Zwischenfrage:* Also der Hostname z.B. _server1.domain.xx_ muss exakt dem Reverse DNS Record entsprechen? Nur damit ich alles korrekt verstehe und kein Missverständnis entsteht ... Bis jetzt habe ich dies sowieso immer gemacht, habe aber nicht gewusst das man das wirklich muss...


Muss nicht aber einige Provider verweigern die Email Annahmen wenn er nicht übereinstimmt.



> Wäre dies ein gültiger Hostname h8624739.dedi.stratoserver.net  Irgendwie funktioniert dieser bei mir nicht...


Ja, aber einige Provider betrachten den hostnamen fälschlicherweise als Host einer dynamischen Ip da er so viele Zahlen beinhaltet. Nimm besser sowas wie server1.deinedomain.de oder mail.deinedomain.de oser sowas.


----------

